# Loosing depth on 200khz?



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

As of late when I have my Lowrance HDS12 on 200khz I loose the depth reading ? It still shows bottom and I can see the depth on the scale alongside the image, I only loose the actual number reading for depth. When I switch to 83 or chirp it shows back up ? Also how do I get trails to log all the time ? That quit working too? I read up on it and It shows that you have to manually start trails every time out. I had it where it automatically did it and I’d like to get it back to that. Thanks , RP


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

sounds like a bad connection if you are running at a low speed. every lowrance I have ever used has had this issue, especially after a run in moderately choppy water. is this unit at the bow or console?


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

I fought with the trails issue for a long time and worked with Lowrance to finally resolve this issue. Here is what I did.

Files on left side of menu screen
New window appears for waypoints, routes, trails.
Should show Free space and Used space

Purge button should be on this window to clear up space.


My unit started recording trails after that.


----------



## BankAngler (Aug 20, 2008)

Here is a better explanation of the procedure I did. Let me know if this works Rangerpig. 

went through the same thing that you are experiencing. I was on Bass Boat Central and there are several threads I started over there trying to trouble shoot this problem. I finally got mine fixed.

Back up everything to a card.
Do a hard reset
delete all trails.

Check free space using the following procedure:
Files on left side of menu screen
New window appears for waypoints, routes, trails.
Should show Free space and Used space
The Purge button should be on this window to clear up space.
Do this procedure to Gen 3 unit.

Start recording on Trail 2 instead of trail 1.



Mine records the track until the memory is full and then writes over the old data, just like my Humminbird unit.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

I will try these suggestions as soon as I get a minute , thank you very much. The unit is mounted at the dash and linked to the one at the stern.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

rangerpig250 said:


> I will try these suggestions as soon as I get a minute , thank you very much. The unit is mounted at the dash and linked to the one at the stern.


just for reference, I am a 100% humminbird guy. But, I fish in a few other boats, and can think of 3 in the last year, and as recently as sunday, that had this same issue.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I've never had that issue and I've owned 8 of them.


----------

